# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Are you a successful Amway IBO?

## joshmcgee@windowslive.com

I want to put a question out there to fellow Amway distributors.

Do the following quotes sound familiar to you with regards to getting  prospects and leads? Are these the type of sentences that your up line repeats to you over and over again? And most importantly, be honest, how many of them actually work?

- "First you have to make a list of everyone you know, and pass your opportunity by them when you get the chance"..... "Just go over your list again and check that you haven't missed anybody".
(What you may be taught is to check peoples interest in you business opportunity. The term generally used, is a Quality Interview which checks a prospects interest, if their interest is at a certain level, you would _TRY_ to get them to come along to a workshop/seminar and most of the time there is some kind of excuse for them to never turn up) Does this outcome and advice sound familiar to you at all?

-"Just keep trying, you will come across someone sooner or later who wants to sign up underneath you".
(Where in actual fact everybody puts up their shields each time you try to recruit them and you never come across that someone, well, maybe except for those 'prospects' who are sick and tired of your harassment and decide to give in to you just to get you off their back)

-"You should commit yourself to come to the weekly meetings/workshops/seminars whether you have prospects or not, you may learn something from the speaker".
(The truth is, is that you don't really care how many people the guest speaker is signing up each month, or if he/she is an Emerald or Diamond, (well you kind of do, because thats where everyone wants to be), but what YOU want to know is _how_ they are doing it and _how_ they are getting these numbers each month. But nobody seems to know the real truth behind it. All you are told are the same old recruiting methods and techniques which *are not* working.)

After reading the above three quotes, do any of them ring bells in the back of your head, or do you find yourself agreeing with any of them at all?

Please let me know your view because I may be able to help the frustrated mlmers out there. I used to listen to what my up line was saying but instead I have changed my entire approach, and it is working.

Looking forward to hearing your replies,

Josh

----------


## Kevm

Hi,

I am an IBO. I have to admit I agree that I have heard the above statements. In my experince I have seen both sides of all of them.
Firstly the list. The idea is we are networkers and before you truly know how to network all you have is the list of people you currently know. You will soon discover that majoirity of the people that will ever join you will be people you meet after you have become a network builder. The greater your starting list the faster and easier it is to gain exposure for your business. And the best way to learn is from showing people you already know.

As for the keep trying. This business as many revolve around numbers. You will meet with many no's. Its the few that say yes that you want. The keep trying thing is what truly seperates not only the successful IBO's but the ones that stick around. The only reason people leave and never make anything of the opportunity is they just stop trying. Because the alternative of not doing anything is easier than making calls, networking and showing the plan. I am sure everyone has met with difficulties in many areas of there life. Majority of advice people dish out is keep at it. Things will get better. So why is it so different when it comes to Amway and building a network.

As for the weekly preview. Yes, heard the decide to be their every week. Even though its not always easy when you dont have prospects going. Once you have a team, you are no longer going just for you. Your going for a team. Once you get that you will realise that your already part of a team once you join. Imagine how effective the preview would be if everyone had the same idea not to go if they did not have a personal prospect going. The effect and vibe of the presentation will be lost. Its an opportunity to multiply efforts. Take it or leave it.

As for what your doing that is working out well. Thats great. Remeber the most effective part of the Amway system is that it is duplication. If you are the magic, you might as well own your own business and slog it every day. With Amway you are trying to find people that will take the system and run with it hence the passive part.

Hope this shed some light on the topic or found at least some of the information interesting.

----------


## joshmcgee@windowslive.com

Hi Howard,

As a starting point, I firstly read 'The 7 Great Lies of Network Marketing'. I have actually given this eBook a quick review in the Book Review Thread area of this forum, so pop out of this thread then find the review that I have made on this book (there are only about 5 posts so its very easy to find, just look for my name as well).

The title of the thread that I started is 'The 7 Great Lies of Network Marketing'. Let me know how you get on by either replying to this or sending me an email directly.

Hope this helps to get things rolling Howard.

----------

